# New Addition!! Seal Color Female!!!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We we're super excited about our new addition!!! I can't wait till she comes into heat. We're planning on breeding her to Lux! If we're lucky she'll throw some SUPER rare Blue Seal PitaPoos!!!!

*Pit-a-poo All The Drive and Hypoallergenic!*


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ummm... wow... ahahaha


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice, I see some PitOodles in your future.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

AGHHAHAHAHAHAHA

Photoshop much buddy?! That's great!


***edit- im gettin my money right! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We have this Pitapoo up for stud to selected females only! $10,000


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> We have this Pitapoo up for stud to selected females only! $10,000


Looks like LUX went KING OF THE JUNGLE on us haha


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Looks like LUX went KING OF THE JUNGLE on us haha


Oz, that's not Lux that's Powerpuffs Mac9 Killa!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think he needs some bling... LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: too funny!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

No Bling I'm done photoshoping my April Fools thread.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Pretty funny Elvis.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i want 1st pick male pleeezzeeee


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is funny.....I really thought you were getting another pup.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm also breeding PocketPoos!
This is Powerpuffs PitBoss Midget!
36" Head 12" Tall and weighing in at 250Lbs at 9 months.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

lol:rofl: ill take 2


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahahahaha 2 funny


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like that chain where can I get one? :roll:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats awesome. Nice photoshop skills


----------

